# Wood pellets or wood chips?



## kelton93 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hello I have a question as to wood and flavor. Do you get the flavor out of wood pellets the same as wood chips? What do competition guys use? Looking for info on if I should lean more to my green mountain or smoke hollow with smoke daddy smoke generator.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2016)

It depends on your setup, some setups will only use one or the other.

If you use pellets, make sure you are getting 100% of the wood you choose.

Some pellets have filler wood in them.

Competition guys use wood splits.

Al


----------



## kelton93 (Dec 11, 2016)

So they use real wood smokers. Do any of them use like Yoder ys640?


----------



## mowin (Dec 11, 2016)

Pellet smokers are being used in, and are winning comps.  I like my pellet smoker. East to use and puts out great Q.


----------



## kelton93 (Dec 11, 2016)

What pellets are the best and far as real wood flavored pellets.


----------



## donegotfat (Dec 11, 2016)

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ has some great pellets that do not use fillers

www.cookinpellets.com also has some great pellets that do not use fillers.

 Both have multiple types, to include a great blended option such as "Pitmasters Choice" or  "Perfect Mix"  that works well for most cooking needs on a pellet smoker. These are blends of Cherry, Hickory, Maple and or Hickory, Cherry, Hard Maple & Apple, neither have alder or oak fillers.

Many brands such as BBQ Delight and others do a 60/40 split. where as its only approximately 40% of the flavored wood (apple, cherry, hickory, etc), then the rest is Oak.

For pellet smokers, most here include the use of A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER(AMNTS) or A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER(AMNPS) to produce the smoke wanted for flavor. Pellet smokers often put out little smoke, especially when cooking at heats above 225 or so.

Even those thast use MES will put in use the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER(AMNPS) to get the smoke they want.

Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## kelton93 (Dec 11, 2016)

Does anyone use smoke daddy big kahuna on their pellet grill?


----------



## mowin (Dec 12, 2016)

Some do modify there pellet smokers for the smoke daddy.
I use a maz n tube in my pellet smoker. I get a great smoke profile using the tube and lumberjack 100% hickory pellets.


----------



## kelton93 (Dec 16, 2016)

IMG_20161216_224802.jpg



__ kelton93
__ Dec 16, 2016






This I just put together. Love a vertical smoker but didn't like the propane so got a traeger box and I already had the smoke daddy on it. I like how this traeger produces more smoke than my green mountain. So should be fun to use.


----------



## bbq king 1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Wood pellets from www.southernbbqsupply.com they don't mix cheap wood in with their apple,peach,hickory or cherry wood pellets, so what you pay for is what you get!


----------

